# [wip!]



## sunnygirl_md (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habe heute Nacht mal wieder meine kreative Phase. Dabei sind Ansätze für mein erstes Wbb-Design entstanden. Naja is halt noch WIP 

http://img.gfx-sector.de/img/1217166995_forum4.jpg


----------



## Maik (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,

und wie lautet der Link zu der Seite?

Falls es sich, wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen, bei der Seite um ein reines Forum handelt, möchte ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dies hier laut den Regeln  von der Teilnahme im Homepage Reviews Forum ausgeschlossen ist.

Oder existiert die Seite überhaupt noch nicht, und ist momentan nur ein Produkt deines verwendeten Grafikprogramms? Dann hat der Thread hier überhaupt nichts zu suchen, und gehört zur Diskussion in die Creative Lounge.


mfg Maik


----------



## sunnygirl_md (27. Juli 2008)

oh sorry, nein ist nocht existent ... 

könnte ein mod das dann bitte in die creative-ecke verschieben?


----------



## Maik (27. Juli 2008)

sunnygirl_md hat gesagt.:


> oh sorry, nein ist nocht existent ...
> 
> könnte ein mod das dann bitte in die creative-ecke verschieben?


Ist hiermit geschehen.

mfg Maik


----------

